# PLEASE HELP



## audivwowner (Nov 30, 2006)

HEY EVERY1 I M NEW ON HERE...BUT NE WAYS I LL GIVE IT A TRY...I OWN A 2001 AUDI A6 2.8L QUATTRO. WHAT A FREAKIN GREAT CAR??YEA RIGHT MY A$$...WELL I M NOT BLAMING THE CAR...NE WAYS I M BLAMING THE DRIVER WHICH IS ME. I DONT NEED SMART ASSES ON HERE TELLING WHAT I KNOW ALREADY WHAT I NEED IS HELP....SO PLEASE DO IF U CAN. ONE MORNING I STARTED UP MY AUDI AND IT WAS MAKING A TICKING NOISE LIKE IT NEEDED AN OIL CHANGE WELL, I JUST HAD IT SERVICED AND EVERYTHING WAS FINE. BUT NEWAYS, I STARTED MY CAR AND IT WAS MAKING A VERY LOUD TICKING NOISE, SO I THOUGHT I DONT NEED TO DO FURTHER DAMAGE TO IT, SO I TOOK IT TO AN AUDI CERTIFIED DEALERSHIP HERE IN BINGHAMTON, AND THEY SAID THAT THEY WOULD TAKE IT APART, AFTER I EXPLAINED THE PROBLEM TO MY CONCERN FOR MY CAR. THE MASTER TECH. OR SO HE SAYS HE IS, GUARANTEED ME THAT HE WILL DO EVERYTHING IN HIS POWER TO FIND OUT WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY CAR. AND HE DID I GIVE HIM THAT MUCH, HE TOLD ME THAT MY CAR HAD A BENT CONNECTING ROD, RIGHT?I BELIEVE HIM. HE TOLD MY CAR'S CYL. 1 WAS ALL MESSED UP BECAUSE THE PISTON BENT LIKE A PRETZEL RIGHT. AND I BELIEVE HIS STUPID ASS AGAIN. SO I CALLED MY WARRANTY COMPANY AND I PUT A CLAIM ON EXACTLY WHAT HE TOLD ME AND HE PUT A CLAIM IN AS WELL SO THEY KNOW IT VALID, BY THE WAY MY WARRANTY COMPANY IS AMERIGARD..(THEY SUCK). NE WAYS, ON WITH MY PROBLEM, THEN WHEN HE REMOVED THE TOP OF THE ENGINE (I CANT EVEN THINK RIGHT NOW), AND THEN WHEN THE INSPECTOR CAME OUT FROM AMERIGARD, HE TOTALLY TURNED HIS STORY AROUND AND TOLD HIM THAT HE GUARANTEES THAT MY CAR HAS BEEN IN A FLOOD. WELL I KNOW THAT IT HASNT. I NEED SOMEONE HONEST TO HELP ME OUT PLEASE. I TOOK PICS OF MY CAR, AND AM WILLING TO SEND THEM TO WHOEVER WANTS TO SEE THEM. PLEASE I NEED A SECOND OPINION . PLEASE...PLEASE...I WANT TO PROVE TO THIS INEXPERIENCED IDIOT THAT MY CAR HAS NOT BEEN FLOODED. BUT NO ONE LISTENS TO ME CUZ I M A FEMALE, GO FIGURE....SO PLEASE I HOPE THERE IS SOMEONE NICE ENOUGH OUT THERE THAT WOULD HELP ME.
THANK YOU IN ADVANCE
MARIJA 

PS****I POSTED THIS ALSO ON (S4 & RS4 FORUM) SORRY I M JUST PISSED AND MY HEAD IS TOTALLY SOMEWHERE ELSE...BUT I DO HOPE SOMEONE HELPS ME...


----------



## SouthboroAudiGuy (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry dude. I got through the first two sentences and decided that your approach does not merit help.
First, STOP YELLING. If you're too lazy to use proper capitalization, what makes you think we're going to bust a gut to help you. You may also want to discover the concept of the paragraph -- the return key is your friend. Next, stop spewing obscentities in your first post. This is a nice sandbox and we don't need people peeing in it.
You're asking us to help you but you're not clearly communicating your problem. It's probably in there somewhere, but I for one am not willing to wade through your tirade to figure it out. Somebody else may step up to the plate, but I'm going to suggest that you'll get better replies if you take the time to write a decent post.
State your problem in a clear manner -- it's that simple.


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

My head hurts after reading that.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

If you want email me pictures at [email protected], I will check them out
Next.. 
1. How long ago did you bought your car ? Did you check history of the car
where it came from if you are not the first owner? 
2. I would get back to dealership and ask the service to do the second opinion on the problem that you have, 
3. Did anybody file a report a mechanic or the warranty claim adviser ? 
have you seen that report. 
4. if your car was flooded there must be more evidence in your vehicle 
that car was at some point flooded


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

Carfax is your friend. Use it.


----------



## formulagigi (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: PLEASE HELP (audivwowner)*

Yikes!
My head hurts too!!!
get a secxond opinion on.. yuor problem which I sort of missed in that tirade! Definitely could feel your frustration though, sorry!


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: PLEASE HELP (audivwowner)*

how bout hydro-lock? Have you driven through any HUGE puddles? if you suck water through your intake into the motor you could bend a rod like that. Its not going to be covered under warantee but it is possible. 
Good Luck


----------



## CALL AAA (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: PLEASE HELP (bi-turbo'd)*

Yeah, have the guy show you other evidence of a flood. He may not have been able to figure anything out until he got the heads off.
I've never heard of a rod being bent by water, but I guess it is possible. It's less compressable then an air/fuel mix. 
But if you went through enough water to get into the intake, it must have gone somewhere else. Check under the carpet for mold. Look into any area where water may get trapped, if you suspect that the incident didn't happen too long ago. 
But right now, you may want a second opinion. If you don't trust the dealer, and the warranty won't cover the repair, take it to another shop. You probably won't even need an Audi dealership. Just make sure you get the heads and all the other parts to put it back together. I'm guessing that any Euro shop could fix it, and for cheaper than the dealer will do it. (you'll still get charged for the disassembly) 
Did you drive it with the loud ticking? When it ticks, that's bad. When it turns to a knock, that's REALLY bad. Definitely don't drive it. That's when you get into head and valve damage.
Speaking of which, did you wreck a piston? If you did, be prepared for valve destruction, too. 
Do you think you are getting treated unfairly because you are a female? It's entirely possible. I would suggest bringing a male friend. Preferrably one who knows cars. 

Now, you may be wondering what some of these replies were all about. 
Yes, we understand that you are frustrated. But typing a whole post in all CAPS means that you are SCREAMING THE WHOLE MESSAGE AT US. Not only is it an improper usage of CAPS, but it's really difficult to read. You lost a few people, and I had to work pretty hard to read it. 
Breaking it into paragraphs will also help the readablility. 
I would also spell out words like "anyone" and "everyone." If someone reads this, but doesn't speak the anguage of text messaging, they're going to wonder if you are actually old enough to own a car. I thought I was reading an IM from my 12 year old neice. 
Please take that to heart, and come back if you have any more questions. Guys, please pretend this post didn't happen and help Marija out.








Good luck with the dealer.
Tony


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: PLEASE HELP (CALL AAA)*

/\ /\ Yea what he said. Good luck!


----------

